# Shadow 2



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

My Christmas present









I'm no expert on handguns but this one feels great. I put 100 rnds through it this am and all was perfect.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Went to the range on Thursday and put my 10000th round through it. Not a single hiccup. I have nothing to compare with it but this CZ is perfect for me and I would recommend it to anyone. Price is high but I think well worth it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Good report. You have been doing some shooting !!!!!!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I usually shoot twice a week and depending on the weather I shoot 300 - 400 rounds per week of 9mm. I also shoot 38 spl and 357 mag. I am getting better at hitting all targets. Too shaky for long distance accuracy.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Military arms channel on You Tube also had only good things to say about it, my CZ-75BD might have some company soon. My LGS said they will have one in by the end of the month can't wait to see for myself what the buzz is all about.


----------

